# DW 1 or 2 ? Quattro



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So a slight change on the Yes or No Game - easy now you get a choice 1 or 2 ?

1 Sport Quattro Concept 









or

2 Original Quattro










Comparison


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

2 for me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely 2. I like the concept but the original ur quattro was my dream car. Owned one too


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

2 by a long way.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Easy 2 from me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd usually say 2 but 1 looks stunning so 1 for me


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got to be 2 for me, can't beat old skool


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

1 for me--that yellow looks gorgeous!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

1 for me


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

2 for me.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

2 for me


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

1 for me even though the original was one of my dream cars, 2 looks old now.


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 30, 2016)

1 for me....stunning


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Really difficult one. Love the original in white with full rally livery.
But for a car to actually use everyday it would have to be number 1.

If I had to pick one I will go with 1. Hope they make this car!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

#2 all day long you cant beat the classics


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

1 and even then it's a bit ugly tbh.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

#1 for me. Love the classic but does look dated now and that concept is lovely


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

2, but I'm old.....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

1 please but i dont like the color choice


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

2 providing it would be pretty good nick


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

2 for me but I do like 1 as well :lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Hate to say it but I bet there would be some serious wow factor to owning no1. Whereas no2 could be a bit underwhelming, a bit like sitting on an old saggy sofa, compared to a new one. 
OK I'll get my coat.....


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

1 by along way


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

1980's vs 2016 fashion . The original is a legend, will the new one have the substance to match it? Looks the part though.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

1 for me.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

2 for me, but I am getting old!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has to be 2 for me, and I mean both cars. :lol:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

1 for me


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

1 for me


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1........


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

2 for me..


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

2. No comparison in my humble opinion!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

well 1 for me, the romance of a classic is never matched by the drive in reality. Unless it's Italian of course


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

No2 is a icon of a car and still is.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

2 without a doubt. The Quattro concept looks a bit Camaro to me!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

1, but I want the old school drivability and fun. New cars are missing it.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

2 from me


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a 1 for me.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, both look good, but easily choose 2.


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

2 for me, I would like 2 with modern technology


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

2 in white please! I can take delivery this weekend


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

2 for me. No1 looks like it's a modern American car, horrible


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

deffo 1


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

2.........


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

1 different wheels


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

1 for me


----------

